# Greatest Movie for each Genre



## Cult (Jan 11, 2012)

You don't have to use all genres.

Sci-Fi: Star Wars Episode IV
Comedy: Duck Soup
Blaxploitation: Shaft
Period Pieces: The Last of the Mohicans
Thriller: Shutter Island
Action: They Live!
Adventure: Seven Samurai
Comic Book: Red
Crime: A Clockwork Orange
Disaster: Gojira
Kung-Fu: Game of Death
War: Full Metal Jacket
Spy: Goldfinger
Western: Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (it's the only one I've watched)
Kid's Film: Pee Wee's Big Adventure
Family Film: The Wizard of Oz
Animation: Fantasia
Anime: Akira
Documentary: Fat Head
Drama: Citizen Kane
Religious: Ben-Hur (just recently watched it, good film)
B-Movie: The Room
Horror: The Thing
Musical: Pink Floyd: The Wall
Romance: Casablanca
Romantic Comedy: 50 First Dates (IMO, this was Sandler's last good film)
Fantasy: Groundhog Day (trust me, it's Fantasy)
Film-Noir: The Maltese Falcon
Heist: Inception
Holiday: It's a Wonderful Life.
Bio-Film: Ed Wood
Silent: The Gold Rush
Video Game: Resident Evil
Foreign: The Seventh Seal
Teen: Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci-Fi: Star Wars Episode IV
Thriller: Inception
Crime: A Clockwork Orange
War: Inglorious Bastards
Anime: Ghost in the Shell
B-Movie: Birdemic/Plan 9 From Outer Space
Fantasy: Groundhog Day (trust me, it's Fantasy)

Worst films I've seen to date:
Paranormal Activity
Paranormal Activity 2
Paranormal Activity 3
Insidious
Drag Me to Hell

Alternatively, the best comedies that I've ever seen.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci-Fi: Blade Runner
Comedy: Dr. Strangelove
Blaxploitation:
Period Pieces: Barry Lyndon
Thriller: Kontroll
Action: Terminator 2
Adventure: The Mummy
Comic Book: The Punisher
Crime: RoboCop
Disaster: 
Kung-Fu: Equilibrium I guess
War: Starship Troopers
Spy: Austin Powers
Western: Appaloosa
Kid's Film: Toy Story
Family Film: The Princess Bride
Animation: 
Anime: Jin-Roh
Documentary: 
Drama: The Shawshank Redemption
Religious: Religulous
B-Movie: The Happening
Horror: Event Horizon
Musical: Amadeus
Romance: 
Romantic Comedy:
Fantasy: Highlander
Film-Noir: I guess Dark City would fit

also:

Video Game: Metal Gear Solid: Philanthropy
Holiday: Home Alone


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci-Fi: Definitely Blade Runner
Comedy: Happy Gilmore
Period Pieces: The Secret Garden (1993)
Thriller: Double Jeopardy 
Action: Die Hard!
Adventure:  
Comic Book: Watchmen 
Disaster: Poseidon Adventure 
Drama: The Lovely Bones
War: Blackbook
Spy: The Bourne Ultimatum 
Kid's Film: Over The Hedge (yup)
Family Film: Shrek?
Animation: Home On The Range
Horror: The Hole (2001)
Romantic Comedy: You've Got Mail
Fantasy: Night Watch (Russian film, does this count?)


----------



## Cult (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, you guys got good taste, also I edited my first post.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci Fi and Western- Serenity
Thriller- No Country For Old Men
Disaster- Maybe even the movie itself- The Day After Tomorrow
War- Letters from Iwo Jima
Western- The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
Family Film- The Princess and the Frog
Drama- Frozen River
Fantasy- Lord of the Rings
Holiday- Elf



cultfilmlover said:


> Thriller: Shutter Island


Meh.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci-fi-Alien
Thriller-Se7en
War-Pvt Ryan
Animated-Wall E
Fantasy-Game of thrones, albeit it's a series
Comic based-Watchmen
Comedy-The quest for holy grail
Worst movie-Funny games


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2012)

I find it impossible to pick a "best" movie for something. They're all different, 'cept for most Adam Sandler comedy movies.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 11, 2012)

Comedy- Zombieland


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci Fi - Starship Troopers (this one was VERY difficult to choose)
Animated - Monsters Inc.
Musical - Repo! The Genetic Opera
Comedy - Happy Gilmore
Horror - Deathwatch
War - Apocalypse now
Action - Predator
Kung Fu - Enter the Dragon
Dystopia - V for Vendetta
B movie - Evil dead
And one film which genre I'm not too sure of, Fight Club.


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci fi:Starship troopers

Comedy:Monty python and the holy grail.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 11, 2012)

Best Unintentionally Funny Horror: The People Under the Stairs
Best Franchised Horror Movie: Saw 2 from the Saw Franchise
Best Movie Who's Plot Revolves Entirely Around Some Woman's Boobs: Elvira Mistress Of The Dark
Best Cult Classic Horror: Christine
Best "Campy" Cult Classic Horror: Maximum Overdrive
Best Gore Horror: Hostel and Hostel 2
Most Creative Horror Idea: "Roller coaster Massacre" in Final Destination 3
Yeah that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## brandot (Jan 11, 2012)

Sci-Fi: Star Wars Episode 5
Comedy: Step Brothers
Blaxploitation: Pootie Tang
Period Pieces: Immortal Beloved
Thriller: Shutter Island- WIN!
Action: The Expendables
Adventure: Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost ark!!!! BEST DAMN MOVIE EVER
Comic Book: Watchmen
Crime: Sherlock Holmes 2 (new one)
Disaster: Day After Tomorrow
Kung-Fu: Crouching tiger, Hidden Dragon.
War: "Schindler's List", or tied with "The Pianist"
Spy: Quantum of Solace.
Western: The Good, The bad, and The Ugly
Kid's Film: Disney Cars
Family Film: Family Vacation (clark griswold one)
Animation: Fantasia- a true classic
Documentary: The World at War
Horror: Christine
Musical: Phantom of the Opera
Romance: Titanic (terrible cliche I know)
Romantic Comedy: Due Date
Fantasy: Kaazam
Heist: Pelham 123
Holiday: Christmas Vacation


----------



## Bread (Jan 11, 2012)

Crime: pulp fiction and the high life


----------



## Cult (Jan 12, 2012)

brandot said:


> Sci-Fi: Star Wars Episode 5
> Comedy: Step Brothers
> Blaxploitation: Pootie Tang
> Period Pieces: Immortal Beloved
> ...



Wait, What?


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 12, 2012)

the answer to all of these is gremlins


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

I am sure that monty python movies are the best movies of all time.


----------



## Cult (Jan 12, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> the answer to all of these is gremlins



Really? Even Religous?


----------



## brandot (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL. For fantasy... I had no idea what kind of genera that was... Kaazam. Shaque in a boombox. Fantasy for ever 4th grade basketball fan I guess.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 12, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> Really? Even Religous?



it takes place over christmas


----------



## Cult (Jan 13, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> it takes place over christmas



True, but it also isn't a B-Movie.


----------



## Riley (Jan 13, 2012)

Sci-Fi: Dark City or Serenity
Comedy: Death at a Funeral (the British version, not the shitty American remake)
Blaxploitation: Black Dynamite
Action: Equilibrium 
Comic Book: Mystery Men
Kung-Fu: Drunken Master
Kid's/Family Film: The Incredibles
Anime: Spirited Away
B-Movie: Literally anything by Asylum Films
Horror: The Thing
Romantic Comedy: Love Actually
Holiday: A Christmas Story, Die Hard, or Scrooged.  Really they're the trifecta of holiday movies.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2012)

Sadly, my movie list isn't as expansive as to pass judgement on most of the suggested categories. The only non-Disney musical that I've watched is _Moulin Rouge!_ (oh, and _Hairspray_'s remake), for example, and I still haven't watched most "classics", so I'll just settle for the few genres I actually know of... or alternatively, base it upon my experience:

-Best animated film (western): _Fantasia_.
-Best animated film (anime): either _My Neighbor Totoro_, _Kiki's Delivery Service_ or _Revolutionary Girl Utena: Adolescence Apocalypse_.
-Favorite heist movie: _Ocean's eleven_.
-Favorite musical: _Moulin Rouge!_
-Favorite romance: _In the mood for love_.
-Favorite courtroom drama: _Twelve Angry Men_.
-Favorite horror film: _Let the right one in_.
-Favorite costume drama: _Tous les matins du monde_.
-Favorite biopic: _SÃ©raphine_ or _The social network_.
-Favorite drama: _Hannah and her sisters_.
-Favorite comedy: mmmm... dunno.

And finally:
-Favorite director: Woody Allen.


----------



## Cult (Jan 14, 2012)

Riley said:


> Sci-Fi: Dark City or Serenity
> Comedy: Death at a Funeral (the British version, not the shitty American remake)
> Blaxploitation: Black Dynamite
> Action: Equilibrium
> ...



I agree the remake of Death at a Funeral was crappy, I didn't even know of the original so I don't know if it was loyal or not. I disagree for what you put down for B-Movie, Asylum couldn't make a good movie even if they tried, not even the so bad-it's-good, but that's just my opinion.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Sadly, my movie list isn't as expansive as to pass judgement on most of the suggested categories. The only non-Disney musical that I've watched is _Moulin Rouge!_ (oh, and _Hairspray_'s remake), for example, and I still haven't watched most "classics", so I'll just settle for the few genres I actually know of... or alternatively, base it upon my experience:
> 
> -Best animated film (western): _Fantasia_.
> -Best animated film (anime): either _My Neighbor Totoro_, _Kiki's Delivery Service_ or _Revolutionary Girl Utena: Adolescence Apocalypse_.
> ...



I've never heard of any of the films you put down for Anime. Also for Ocean's Eleven, are you talking about the original with the Rat Pack, or are you talking about the remake?

Also I edited my first post... again.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Jan 19, 2012)

Sci-Fi: Star Trek (2009)
Comedy: Shaun of the Dead
Blaxploitation: Undercover Brother (it's funny and creative enough)
Period Pieces: O Brother Where Art Thou?
Comic Book: The Dark Knight (I hope a Batman film works there)
Crime: The Godfather (I actually watched it. It was decent.)
Disaster: 2012 (yeah it's way over the top, but that's all we care about in those films)
Kung-Fu: Some Jackie Chan movie
War: ...does the Vietnam sequence of "Forrest Gump" count?
Kid's Film: Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
Family Film: Up
Animation: Watership Down
Anime: Arashi No Yoru Ni (seriously, everyone should see this)
Documentary: Planet Earth
Drama: Big Fish
Religious: The Small One (because the religious content is so subtle)
B-Movie Movie I Like That Others Hate: Lake Placid (I think it's hilarious)
Horror: The Ring
Romantic Comedy: 50 First Dates
Holiday: The Santa Clause
Silent: Metropolis (1927) (...it's actually pretty good)

Epic: Lord of the Rings (Peter Jackson films)
Stop-Motion: Fantastic Mr. Fox
Claymation: Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer (1964)


----------



## Cult (Jan 19, 2012)

brandot said:


> LOL. For fantasy... I had no idea what kind of genera that was... Kaazam. Shaque in a boombox. Fantasy for ever 4th grade basketball fan I guess.



So Guilty Pleasure?



Folgrimeo said:


> Sci-Fi: Star Trek (2009)
> Comedy: Shaun of the Dead
> Blaxploitation: Undercover Brother (it's funny and creative enough)
> Period Pieces: O Brother Where Art Thou?
> ...



I'm sorry, I disagree with you. I loathed that film.


----------

